# Fresh Dill?



## NicoleM (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought a bunch of organic fresh dill the other day, and I know I won't use it all. Is it safe to give a little to my hedgehog? I couldn't find anything on fresh dill when I searched.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

There isn't any reason to feed fresh dill. It doesn't provide enough nutrition to be valuable and it's mostly empty calories. Hedgehogs should fill up on healthy foods. 

Hedgehogs make their own Vitamin C; they do not need Dill or Coriander or Mint or any other herb to maintain their well-being. Since all are stemmy and pose a chocking hazard, I'd avoid them.


----------

